# removable harness lug for spinners and small jigging reels



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

On the recent 16 days Excel trip, Shin and myself tested removable Braid harness lug for spinning reel and small jigging reel without harness lug.
I would say the Braid removable harness lug worked great while fighting tuna with spinning reel. 
While casting, the metal rings bothered a little bit, but it was tolerable. 
When I tried to use it for my PE reels, I found a problem.
When I attached the lug around the reel which is the only way, it bothered the handle turning. 
However, shin could use the ring with trigger grip jigging rod.
Trigger grip is very convenient while jigging and we found another purpose of trigger grip.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

That's one way to do it. Looks like the drag is maxed out on that PE. What size line were ya'll using and how much drag were you using?


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

This is a GS bracket that I modified w/ a file (10 minutes). Haven't had the chance to use it, but very soon I hope.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

OC said:


> This is a GS bracket that I modified w/ a file (10 minutes). Haven't had the chance to use it, but very soon I hope.


Please let me know whether the bracket bothers your hand or not when jigging.


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

Sure will, as soon as I get that JM 250 in the mail. I have a trip on the 21st.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

OC said:


> Sure will, as soon as I get that JM 250 in the mail. I have a trip on the 21st.


I tried harness ring from other product for a spinning reel and it bothers my hand a lot when casting. But I didn't try it for conventional reel.


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

Kil,
I may not have a good answer as I'm pretty new to jigging. My technique needs much improvement however I think for those that typically palm the reel completely it requires you to rest your thumb on top of the GS bracket and use your index finger if necessary to guide line onto the reel in dropping over about 150'. Unfortunately I didn't catch anything large enough to require the harness lugs so I can't comment on fighting fish w/ the GS bracket.

The JM PS 250G is a very nice rod to jig with and has lots of power matched w/ the JM PE 5. Thanks again.


----------

